# Thousand sons rant (spoilers)



## ChaplinWhulfgar (May 9, 2008)

Okay I'm into this book and kind of confused. There's a part when the Ole one eye is looking back on fond times with his bros and pop playin football in the back yard and all. The conundrums is I thought they all went woosh to there different planets and such. Did they all hang out at the palace bbq'in with ole daddy emp when they all got back together.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

try to search a few minutes before you post on something as hot as A Thousand Sons. I'm going to close this thread as you have already posted another thread with almost the same title. I'll redirect you here to repost your question.

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=55997

Commissar Ploss


----------

